

Was YC demo day recorded? - gregp


======
drm237
Another question: was anyone in attendance asked to sign an NDA before seeing
the presentations of companies still in stealth-mode? Most bloggers aren't
talking about the ones that haven't released and I was wondering if they're
just being ethical or if they were prohibited from doing so.

~~~
pg
No one had to sign anything. We just asked people verbally not to write about
startups that aren't launched yet.

~~~
bootload
transparency in action. you can confirm it here ~
[http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/bosto...](http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/08/boston-
vcs-gets.html)

------
davidw
I doubt it - they don't record much else that goes on there, so that people
can be candid. Makes sense, because the whole thing is put on for the benefit
of the people there, be they buyers or sellers.

------
blored
Hmm, a good question was, how much would you have paid for a crack at Demo
Day.

My Answer: 5% of my start-up. We're three months old.

------
Ryan_Brooks
Yes, do tell; inquiring minds want to know.

